# Set-up tips for a 7-string?



## littlebadboy (Apr 29, 2015)

Hello everyone! I was experimenting on guitar gauges with my 7-string. Right now, I kinda like the Ernie Ball Hybrid 6-string set with a .66 7th string tuned to A. I kinda like it this way.

I have an Ibanez RG7321, I love playing it but there are some buzzes here and there especially the 7th string. I think the action is very low because of the heavy gauge. I took it to my nearest music shop but I am not quite confident that their guitar tech is familiar with 7-strings. He said that because of the heavy gauge, there is not much they can do to eliminate all the buzz. He said it might end up setting it up crazy high.

Do you guys have any advice, thoughts, and ideas?


----------



## weirdoku (Apr 29, 2015)

Lol. A good guitar tech wouldn't be limited on an extra string. You pretty much set it up the same as the other 6 strings.

With heavier string gauges your action will need to be higher than lower string gauges. But your overall action height really depends on your neck/fretwork.

I have a RG7421 I'm in the process of fret levelling the sucker. The action doesn't play bad but to achieve as low as possible action you need to get your neck sorted out. If you don't want to do the work yourself best to pay a luthier to do the fret level and setup. I have a set of D'Addarop EXL-140 plus a 0.064 for the 7th string tuned to B standard. Kinda heavy string gauge at the moment but I'll be re-setting up my 7421 with a lower string gauge for B standard.

But if you don't have the $$$ to pay a luthier/tech to do it, some basic adjustments like truss rod adjustment, saddle height/radius can improve your action a bit. You might just need some relieve in the neck to give the strings some room to vibrate.


----------



## Deegatron (Apr 29, 2015)

weirdoku said:


> With heavier string gauges your action will need to be higher than lower string gauges.



Can anyone else confirm this is true?
I always assumed that heaver string gauge = more string tension for a given pitch = a more controlled string vibration and less "flub" therefore action should be able to come down a smidgen.


That being said, I do believe that your fretwork has more influence on action/buzzing than the string gauge does. its likely time for a level and re-crown. check your neck with a fret rocker and see how it looks. level, then recheck with fret rocker. after that it's all about a balancing act between action and how much buzz your willing to tolerate. 

Technique tens to come into play when talking about string buzzing as well. I've met more than one gentleman whole complains about string buzz, doesn't fret cleanly and uses a 6" thick string pick like he's trying to tear the strings off the guitar.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Apr 29, 2015)

You will always get a bit of string buzz on the 7th string with low action. Aim for around 1.5mm - 2mm at the 12th fret with a small amount of neck relief to give some clearance. Unless the notes are chocking out or the buzz is audible through your amp its nothing to worry about.


----------



## weirdoku (Apr 29, 2015)

Deegatron said:


> Can anyone else confirm this is true?
> I always assumed that heaver string gauge = more string tension for a given pitch = a more controlled string vibration and less "flub" therefore action should be able to come down a smidgen.



So with a thicker string you can set the action even lower?  

You can check with a fret rocker but I find this very inaccurate. It gives you an isolated view of just 3 frets at a time. Really you should look at all the frets together with a straight edge. For example on one of my necks at the moment with a fret rocker there's only a few high frets, so by that you'd assume the rest of the frets are level right? Nope, with my straight edge I can see majority of the frets are in fact uneven.


----------



## KnightroExpress (Apr 29, 2015)

You might have more tension on a thicker string, but it still oscillates over a wider area than a thinner string.


----------



## pettymusic (Apr 29, 2015)

I use a .068 tuned to drop Ab. I tried different gauges until I was happy with it. It is much thicker than I was used to and I had to bring it up a tad bit higher but, for me, it was fine. I also like my action to be as low as possible without choking the notes out so, "crazy high" action is unacceptable.

For me to get my guitars to feel right, these are a must:
- Frets leveled across the board
- straight and flat fretboard when there's no tension on the truss rod. In other words, no twisting neck or swelling in the fretboard.
- Slight neck relief (when there is tension on the truss rod)
- Strings match the radius of the frets at the nut and the bridge
- string height is properly set at the nut and the bridge

If the guitar tech you mentioned isn't familiar with 7 strings, he may have this notion that thicker strings mean crazy high action. Once he gets his hands on it, he may find there is not as much difference as he thought and your action wll not be crazy high like he thought, idk?


----------



## foreright (Apr 30, 2015)

Quite frankly if they said that to me I'd run a mile - are there no other (competent!) guitar techs in your area?


----------

